# American National Streamlined Pedal Bike Value



## Krakatoa (Apr 20, 2020)

Anyone have an idea of the value range of a good original?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2020)

I believe those were made for at least 15 years so there are a lot of them out there. There was a near mint, early one at MLC a couple years ago for $125 I think. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Apr 21, 2020)

In the early 90s they were 500+  I have not seen a nice one on ebay in the last 5 years, bbut I only look about once a week...at 125 for good orig I will take 4 thank you.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 21, 2020)

It must be valuable if they made a Hallmark ornament out of it!


----------



## Pedals Past (Apr 21, 2020)

I sold a restored one that Bob Rose painted in 90’s 4 years ago for $750 was red and yellow ....... $125 i think i paid $350 and $500 to paint it ... just  because one pops at $125 doesnt declare a value ...... I got trikes I have traded 5 digit bikes for and sold several for 5 digit numbers ..... buying caviar for  koshier pickles  money is like waiting for the old lady next door to be reincarnated a Vargas girl


----------



## Pedals Past (Apr 21, 2020)

Hallmark came to my museum and Castellis house in the 90’s and copied our trikes and wagons i got whole sets of the stuff and sold them in the gift shop


----------



## 1motime (Apr 21, 2020)

Great little things.  This is not original but got $500 just a couple of years ago.  Values have dropped last 20(!) years but if you love them and "Gotta Have It" then you need to set your own pain threshold!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 21, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> It must be valuable if they made a Hallmark ornament out of it!



Cute and colorful was the main reason.  And lots of examples to make a collection=sales


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2020)

I ain't seeing one of these doing $500 today, especially a restored one, but I could be wrong. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Apr 21, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I ain't seeing one of these doing $500 today, especially a restored one, but I could be wrong. V/r Shawn



Perhaps for Tuesday April 21 2020 you might be correct.  Would apply to most commodities at the present moment I would imagine  The future will tell


----------



## Pedals Past (Apr 21, 2020)

i have that one in orange and black the one i sold was a little differant this is a tea tot?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Anyone have an idea of the value range of a good original?
> 
> View attachment 1178436



How about a pic of the one you are talking about? V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 21, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> How about a pic of the one you are talking about? V/r Shawn




Shawn that might compromise my ability to complete the aquisition as well as sell if I decide to. 

I will however post it up here if I get it!


----------



## Pedals Past (Apr 21, 2020)

250-500 its only worth what someone is willing to pay on the day you selling it .... for most koshier pickle buyers thats as little as you have too

If you dont kind oars thats been through the horse not as much as fresh ones if your buying from me but then All my stuff is virgin so its more than what most will pay


----------

